# Z02.89 to report something done but not send by a claim.



## yanelistrujillo (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi:

Somebody could help me with this?

I have a doubt regarding Z02.89 use. It is an encounter for administrative purpose. Can I use it to report a HEDIS measure performed but not reported to Health Plan? i.e. A pt had an eye exam for Diabetic retinopathy screening, the report is in the chart, but  it was not reported by optometrist neither by the primary physician, Could we  create an encounter and a medical note with the code 2022F ( dilated eye exam with interpretation by optometrist documented and reviewed) with Z02.89 as a Dx to report the eye exam report present in the chart without a face to face encounter?


Thank you in advance


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 12, 2016)

performance measure codes cannot be billed independently on a claim.


----------



## yanelistrujillo (Feb 24, 2016)

*Z02.89 and 2022F?*

Hi,
Thanks for your help.
You mean that I can not use Z02.89 to report 2022F in a claims? how could I use Z02.89? 2nd you mean that I only report 2022F through a progress note,right?  How can I report it without a progress note for a face to face encounter?

Thank you in advance


----------

